# Equipo Panasonic Sc-akx18 , no enciende



## lionpipe (May 22, 2015)

Tengo un equipo panasonic akx-18 con falla, la fuente esta buena, le cambie el micro por uno nuevo y la falla continua, revise los reguladores y estan bien, el micro no genera el pcont por que al parecer hay una señal que no lo deja generarlo pero no encuentro cual es gracoias por su atencion prestada. 
espero me puedan colaborar. ...


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2015)

Revisaste el amplificador de audio no este dañado, o el sistema de protección de los mismos???


----------



## lionpipe (May 22, 2015)

ya le quite el amplificador  para descartar que estuviera afectado pero la falla continua


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2015)

Necesitas el diagrama para ver el circuito de protección, si este falla y no le entrega la señal de que esta ok la salida de audio el micro lo interpreta como falla y no arranca


----------



## lionpipe (May 22, 2015)

Las protecciones del amplificador están bien  se que hay una señal que esta afectando al micro pero no encuentro cual es 
gracias por tu atención


----------



## lionpipe (May 25, 2015)

Ya logre encenderlo cambiando la bobina del detector de voltaje ya que estaba abierta, pero ahora presenta otra falla y es que no lee ni cd ni usb, y en radio se bloquea espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## picopico (Mar 9, 2020)

Buenas colegas me podrian decir cual seria la numeracion de la bobina detectora de voltaje para arrancar mi equipo panasonic ya que esta muerto teniendo su fuente en optimas condiciones gracias


----------

